# Gas tank and sender question



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I ordered a stock Spectra gas tank and Spectra sending unit, The tank is GM34I and the sender is FG91D. The sender will not fit all the way into tank. The float is hitting on baffle of tank. My old tank had the baffles at least one inch further toward filler neck away from sender. The sender has the float at an angle rather than 90 degrees to the tubes. I thought buying Spectra I was buying the best tank out there. I only bought their sending unit because I figured they knew their own products would fit each other. Now I am not sure if the tank or sender needs to go back. Not sure what to order now. Anyone have similar issue?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

tjs72goat said:


> I ordered a stock Spectra gas tank and Spectra sending unit, The tank is GM34I and the sender is FG91D. The sender will not fit all the way into tank. The float is hitting on baffle of tank. My old tank had the baffles at least one inch further toward filler neck away from sender. The sender has the float at an angle rather than 90 degrees to the tubes. I thought buying Spectra I was buying the best tank out there. I only bought their sending unit because I figured they knew their own products would fit each other. Now I am not sure if the tank or sender needs to go back. Not sure what to order now. Anyone have similar issue?


You may just have received the wrong sender....Probably best just to call the seller


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

These tanks are touted as like original design. But, I know for a fact the baffle in the Spectra is not where the original is. Sad thing is, my old one on outside was very rusty. So, I figured inside was bad too. Pulled sender out and it is as clean as the new one. Not a spot of rust or filth. It had old gas in it (maybe a gallon) for about 20 years sitting in car. So, I figured it needed replacing.


----------

